# Wie kann ich X & KDE installieren ?

## Headhunter123

Hi !

Ich habe es -endlich- geschafft Gentoo Linux zu installieren  :Smile: 

Das hat mich zwar fast 5 Tage gekostet, aber nun läuft es !

Wie kann ich jetzt X und KDE installieren ?? 

Ich hab schon gegoogelt und hier im Forum geguckt, aber leider nix gefunden  :Sad: 

Danke für Eure Hilfe

CU   :Cool: 

----------

## floe-de

Das sollte das geringste Problem sein

du must jetzt einfach dein Rohgentoo starten und dann folgendes eintippen

emerge kde --pretend (dann siehst du was installiert wird) und dann emerge kde.

Und wenn du es genau wissen willst geht auf www.gentoo.org und schau dir die Anleitung an.

Wenn du dann Anfängts dauert das sehr lange, also such dir was mit dem du dich beschäftigen kannst.

Viel Erfolg.

----------

## Proteus

Sorry, aber wie hast Du es geschafft Gentoo zu installieren ohne dabei irgendetwas über emerge/portage aufzuschnappen???

Und das Du gesucht hast glaub ich auch nicht so richtig! (Mag aber trotzdem angehen weil Deine Frage eigentlich so offensichtlich ist das sie hier wahrscheinlich gar nicht diskutiert wird...)

Schau mal hier:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/portage-user-de.xml

(Portage Benutzer Leitfaden)

Hier:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/portage-manual-de.xml

(Portage Handbuch)

Oder auch hier:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/desktop.xml

(Gentoo Linux Desktop Configuration Guide - Zeigt eine Desktop (KDE) Installation/Konfiguration, hilft Dir also auf jeden Fall  :Wink:  )

Falls dann noch Fragen auftauchen - einfach fragen  :Wink: 

Viel Spass noch mit Gentoo!

Greetings,

Proteus

----------

## Headhunter123

Hi !

Danke für Eure Antworten !

Das emerge Zeuch hab ich mir von nem Freund 

über ICQ erklären lassen.

Aber du musst zugeben dass es für einen

Neuling in Sachen Gentoo recht schwer ist

unter dem Punkt portages X und KDE zu vermuten, oda ?

Trotzdem vielen Dank !

Cu

----------

## Proteus

Geb ich gerne zu. Der Anfang ist bei Gentoo wohl auch besonders schwer...

Hab mich halt nur gewundert das Dir das ganze emerge Zeug nicht schon vorher über den weg gelaufen ist. Für mich wars der Grund Gentoo überhaupt einzusetzen.

Ich hoffe jedenfalls das wir Dir den Einstieg jetzt etwas erleichtern konnten - vielleicht kannst Du uns dann später ja auch mal weiterhelfen...!

----------

## Headhunter123

Hi !

Danke euch klappt Gentoo Linux und KDE endlich !

Ich hab zwar noch ein paar Probleme mit der Sprache, 

aber die krieg ich hin .

CU !

----------

## Proteus

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/guide-localization-de.xml  :Wink: 

----------

## Headhunter123

Danke, aber ich habs wie schon gesagt hinbekommen !

----------

## aardvark

 *Headhunter123 wrote:*   

> Hi !
> 
> Danke für Eure Antworten !
> 
> Das emerge Zeuch hab ich mir von nem Freund 
> ...

 

Wen du anfangst auf www.gentoo.org,

bei documentation (die ueberigens sehr gut und lesbar sind, zum. die englishe version)

findest du die installationsleitfaden und auch die desktopleitfaden. 

Vor allem die letzte wird dir ganz guet erklaeren was da vor geht....  :Smile: 

Wenn du dass alles mal konzentriert duerchshaust, wirst du entdecken das es alles ziemlich leicht ist. (Es gibt auch noch ein paar andere wichtige doku's) 

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/desktop-de.html

----------

## Headhunter123

[quote="aardvark"] *Headhunter123 wrote:*   

> Hi !
> 
> >>Wenn du dass alles mal konzentriert duerchshaust, wirst du entdecken >>das es alles ziemlich leicht ist. 

 

Das ist ja auch *im Prinzip* einfach.

Wenn man dann aber ein emerge system macht und der Compiler stoppt beim compilen der Raidtools ist man als Newbie erstmal ziemlich am a****h : Kann ich jetzt weitermachen ? Muss ich neu anfangen ? 

Obwohl alles *im Prinzip* einfach war, hab ich ca. 10 mal den "bootstrap" & "emerge system" Schritt machen müssen  :Smile: 

----------

## aardvark

[quote="Headhunter123"] *aardvark wrote:*   

>  *Headhunter123 wrote:*   Hi !
> 
> >>Wenn du dass alles mal konzentriert duerchshaust, wirst du entdecken >>das es alles ziemlich leicht ist.  
> 
> Das ist ja auch *im Prinzip* einfach.
> ...

 

Hmmm raidtools verwende ich nicht also kann ich nichts dazu sagen (hast doch wochl nicht zuviel optimiert in dein /etc/make.conf datei?). Ich weiss nur dass mit 1.4 r1 manchmal noch was probleme sind. Die werden meistens geloest innerhalb von ein paar tage. Derzeit gibt es ein problem um kde 3.0.4 zu emergen wenn man auch xfree 4.2.1 schon hat. Ich bin gespannt wielange es dauert. Ich bin gerade dabei ein frisches 1.4 + glibc2.3.1 system auf zu bauen...

Dein originelles problem hat sich aber auf KDE +X bezogen. Dafuer gibt es also sehr gute leitfaden (mein link) Sonsts kann ich nur sagen dass es wahrscheinlich auf diesem moment nicht gehen wird um kde zu emergen (was ich schon schrieb)....

Abwarten wann es ein bugfix fuer entweder KDE oder Xfree gibt oder der vorherige version von xfree verwenden (Die neue ebuild loeschen zb. oder mit emerge /usr/portage/x11-base/xfree/xfree-4.2.0-r12.ebuild  alte version installieren.)

----------

## Headhunter123

Hi !

Das lustige ist :

Ich hab gar kein Radsysten  :Smile: 

ein export USE=-raidtools hat geholfen !

----------

## LinuxDocc

mein vorschlag, www.suse.de oder RTFM

es ist sooo einfach, wenn man nicht zu dumm ist .. (sorry aber das musste mal sein)

----------

